# Help with a piece from Vivaldi



## MartinV (Sep 15, 2012)

I heard somewhere a piece from Vivaldi and turned on Shazam on my phone to find out which one is it. The program said: Ocean surf. The most I could find out about it is: Ocean Surf, QUARTET NR 49 ALLEGRO SPIRITOSO/ADAGIO. Yet, with this info, I can't find that particular one. Any help on this if possible would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## tensas (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey MartinV, 

Ive got the same problem like you. When I heard the song, I turned Shazam
On and it said "ocean surf" from vivaldi. Unfortunately, I cant find this wonderful song nowhere so I a am really desperate! Going to ask ozr conductor the next time, he has een studyingusic for about 5 years and should probably know this song. I hop he can recognize it, otherwise id be very sad. Maybe the quartet has another name, i feel like its very popular but somehow nobody recognizes it. Mysterious!
Let me know if you have some information about it =)
Best regards,
Tensas


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There's are several works by Vivaldi entitled "La tempesta di mare" or the storm at sea, perhaps it is one of those.

One for violin:





And one for flute:





Otherwise it will be tough to track down Vivaldi's works aren't really numbered that way and while he composed quartets they aren't generally called quartets. Even Stravinsky couldn't tell the difference between them, it may be that is Shazam's stock answer for most Vivaldi it hears.


----------



## tensas (Jan 11, 2013)

Heeeey Guuuys! Its about at 1.20! I got it!!!

After a long time of searching i have found my beloved piece of vivaldi!
Many Thanks for your help! I really Appreciate it!!!

Have a Nice evening!!!


----------

